# Teupen Lift Video



## seanlarkin (Jun 12, 2014)

We assisted Teupen with a video shoot several weeks back. It's pretty cool to see one of the final pieces. 
This vid is a quick run through of a lift, from arrival to the job to leaving when complete: 

They're working on a bunch of videos going into detail on features and how to use them.


----------



## gorman (Jun 12, 2014)

That's a great vid. Nicely shot, and edited.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jun 14, 2014)

Ok, That thing does look pretty bad ass, but really need to work on the selling points! The first cut he maid was reachable with a good pole saw. Second cut that he used a porta-wrap on? Seriously dude? In the time it took to unload that thing and set up the porta I would have been in the tree rigging that branch to my harness to chuck down when I was done with the cut. 68' working platform would be really sweet for those 75' removals that are a bit dead and scary. Most everything in that video could be handled faster by a mediocre climber.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice video. If you wanna show the lift doing some real tree work, bring it on down to one of my jobs. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 14, 2014)

Every time I see one of those all I can think about is what if somebody drops a branch on a $100K machine. Will you die from the machine collapsing or the hit to the wallet?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 14, 2014)

The video makes me want one though

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 14, 2014)

Cool lift, but I can't believe any treeguy could afford the price!!!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Cool lift, but I can't believe any treeguy could afford the price!!!



No different from a newer crane or bucket truck. You need to sell the service and keep the machine working.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 14, 2014)

I disagree. Self propelled lifts cost two to three, even four times as much as as conventional ones.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 14, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> I disagree. Self propelled lifts cost two to three, even four times as much as as conventional ones.


I can get a new 82' omni lift for the same price as a new 75' forestry bucket truck. Both are in the 150k price range.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah, but does this thing have a comparable side reach as a bucket?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 14, 2014)

No, it doesn't, that I'm aware of.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 14, 2014)

36' for the 75' lift

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Menchhofer (Jun 15, 2014)

gorman said:


> Yeah, but does this thing have a comparable side reach as a bucket?



A 92 ft Omme has more side reach at more positions than any 75 ft bucket truck. 53 or 55 ft if I remember right. Plenty.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jun 15, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Ok, That thing does look pretty bad ass, but really need to work on the selling points! The first cut he maid was reachable with a good pole saw. Second cut that he used a porta-wrap on? Seriously dude? In the time it took to unload that thing and set up the porta I would have been in the tree rigging that branch to my harness to chuck down when I was done with the cut. 68' working platform would be really sweet for those 75' removals that are a bit dead and scary. Most everything in that video could be handled faster by a mediocre climber.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jun 15, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Ok, That thing does look pretty bad ass, but really need to work on the selling points! The first cut he maid was reachable with a good pole saw. Second cut that he used a porta-wrap on? Seriously dude? In the time it took to unload that thing and set up the porta I would have been in the tree rigging that branch to my harness to chuck down when I was done with the cut. 68' working platform would be really sweet for those 75' removals that are a bit dead and scary. Most everything in that video could be handled faster by a mediocre climber.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jun 15, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Ok, That thing does look pretty bad ass, but really need to work on the selling points! The first cut he maid was reachable with a good pole saw. Second cut that he used a porta-wrap on? Seriously dude? In the time it took to unload that thing and set up the porta I would have been in the tree rigging that branch to my harness to chuck down when I was done with the cut. 68' working platform would be really sweet for those 75' removals that are a bit dead and scary. Most everything in that video could be handled faster by a mediocre climber.



It takes a whole 5 minutes to unload another 5 minutes to set up. Yes you MIGHT get to the tree by then, but doubt you would have gotten up to the work area. The whole idea is that YOU DO NOT NEED TO CLIMB. At the end of the day, you do not go home as tired or as dirty. It makes the work so much easier, faster, and more can be accomplished in the same amount of time.


----------



## Zale (Jun 16, 2014)

Menchhofer said:


> It takes a whole 5 minutes to unload another 5 minutes to set up. Yes you MIGHT get to the tree by then, but doubt you would have gotten up to the work area. The whole idea is that YOU DO NOT NEED TO CLIMB. At the end of the day, you do not go home as tired or as dirty. It makes the work so much easier, faster, and more can be accomplished in the same amount of time.



Some people like to climb. Keeps us from getting fat. I also like to go home tired and dirty. That way, if my wife looks at me, she knows I've been working. If I came home clean and refreshed, she would immediately suspect I was up to no good. Its a great toy but for the sake of my marriage, I'll pass on this one.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 16, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Ok, That thing does look pretty bad ass, but really need to work on the selling points! The first cut he maid was reachable with a good pole saw. Second cut that he used a porta-wrap on? Seriously dude? In the time it took to unload that thing and set up the porta I would have been in the tree rigging that branch to my harness to chuck down when I was done with the cut. 68' working platform would be really sweet for those 75' removals that are a bit dead and scary. Most everything in that video could be handled faster by a mediocre climber.



You're criticizing a marketing video? Really. You must be fun watching the Super Bowl with while you point out the inaccuracies in the commercials.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 19, 2014)

My friend has one…$190,000 financed.

The thing is amazing. Sure a climber may be able to get it done faster. But one also has to factor in the wear & tear on the body over the years.
Can't say it's worth the price…but to him it sure is.


----------



## cody.matthees (Jun 20, 2014)

What is it about the tracked lifts that make them so freakin expensive? To someone like myself who doesn't know a ton about them they appear to be a regular tow behind mounted onto a mini excavator undercarriage. There's probably more to it then that but still, 200k seems ridiculous. 

Or are they made completely out of unobtanium?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 20, 2014)

I would imagine alot of the expensiveness is because they can be. 

Great thing about a lift vs a climber is, the lift doesn't get tired.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 20, 2014)

cody.matthees said:


> What is it about the tracked lifts that make them so freakin expensive? To someone like myself who doesn't know a ton about them they appear to be a regular tow behind mounted onto a mini excavator undercarriage. There's probably more to it then that but still, 200k seems ridiculous.
> 
> Or are they made completely out of unobtanium?



Part of this imo is that the machine is manufactured in Germany & shipped & assembled here I believe . So one has to contend with the $ to Euro spread. He said that w/i one year to price had rocketed from $115,000 to $150,000. 

It has the ability to maneuver in tight spaces when a bucket truck can't go. To my knowledge he's the only one in this area that has one. It'll be paid off in 5 years.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 21, 2014)

and the errs and omissions and recall insurance that they have to carry when people start falling out of the sky in these things has to be huge!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 22, 2014)

Holy caca! That's over 3 grand a month! He must have an awesome client list.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 22, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Holy caca! That's over 3 grand a month! He must have an awesome client list.



Maybe he makes more than that a day.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 22, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Holy caca! That's over 3 grand a month! He must have an awesome client list.


3k is only like 2 small jobs you have to do a month.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 22, 2014)

Lordy.


----------



## STClimber (Jun 24, 2014)

The Teupen TC69A is not $200K, and the annual operating costs are about 1/8th of a bucket truck of the same size. Most tree companies can pay for the machines monthly payment in 1-3 jobs... and they are using it several times a week. If you have a lot of EAB effected trees then this machine is amazing for never needing to set 1 foot on the tree itself that may be completely compromised and unsafe to climb. Check out the pdf I have attached which will show the working envelope of the machine. The basket is rated for 440lbs and even with that much weight in the basket you have a full range of motion. If you have questions give Chris a call in the office. 800-525-8873


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 24, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> 3k is only like 2 small jobs you have to do a month.
> 
> 
> STClimber said:
> ...




Something is way off kilter in suggesting that ALL of the $$$ a customer pays you for a job is pure profit that can be applied against a Teupen loan.

Were employees and fuel free those days?
Insurance, equipment depreciation, advertising costs didn't get charged to those days the Teupen was making you $$$?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 24, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> Something is way off kilter in suggesting that ALL of the $$$ a customer pays you for a job is pure profit that can be applied against a Teupen loan.


if I work for a whole day and make $2500. about $200 of that Is fuel, and another $200 is labor. so that still leaves me with $2100 profit. wow I just paid for the lift for the month in one job. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 24, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> if I work for a whole day and make $2500. about $200 of that Is fuel, and another $200 is labor. so that still leaves me with $2100 profit. wow I just paid for the lift for the month in one job.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



You do not get left with $2100 profit. 
I ain't no accountant or bean counter, but trust me, you are not accounting for a lot of other expenses which are less visible.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 24, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> You do not get left with $2100 profit.
> I ain't no accountant or bean counter, but trust me, you are not accounting for a lot of other expenses which are less visible.


well like what? you wanna argue, give me some specifics

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't wanna argue! But heck, it's raining out, and I'm feeling lethargic, so let's go a round or two:
Did you pay cash for the machine, or was it financed.....interest payments? What interest rate?
Does the equipment never break down or require parts & maintenance? Even if you are Joe Mechanic as well as an arborist, do you put no value on the hours you spend working on equipment? Are parts and lubricants and filters free?
Is the electricity free in your shop where you work on your equipment?
How about depreciation? Is your equipment worth the same amount at the end if the year as at the beginning? How are you gonna replace the relics eventually?
Does your accountant work for free? Sutures free at the hospital ER? (in Canada they are, but that's cause I live in a socialist nanny state, lol)
Zero funds get spent on marketing your services?
No insurance (liability, building, equipment) costs ? I betcha Teupen / finance co. wants you to have insurance on that lift if there is a loan on it.
WSIB?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 24, 2014)

Well if I figured all of that stuff out to what it cost me a day, It would be more then a couple hundred dollars. If you gonna spend that kind of coin for a machine like that, your working it more then a day a week.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 24, 2014)

Add up all that crap, and divide it into the amount of days you worked last year.
And then don't tell me your $2500 job paid for the lift that month.
Your voodoo Nigerian economics degree ain't worth what the prince charged you.


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 24, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well if I figured all of that stuff out to what it cost me a day, It would be more then a couple hundred dollars. If you gonna spend that kind of coin for a machine like that, your working it more then a day a week.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



You're right - you have to (by financial necessity alone) be working that thing to the max. And promoting it, and taking it to little simple jobs like a crabapple pruning where you really don't need it. It is gonna make you lazy.  And you are gonna become a Teupen Zombie that thinks that no tree is safe to climb anymore.
Trouble is, it's also gonna start breaking ($$$$$) and becoming a puppy that pees on your carpet. You will develop a love / hate relationship for it. It will become a heartbreaker and ulcer maker.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 24, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> You're right - you have to (by financial necessity alone) be working that thing to the max. And promoting it, and taking it to little simple jobs like a crabapple pruning where you really don't need it. It is gonna make you lazy.  And you are gonna become a Teupen Zombie that thinks that no tree is safe to climb anymore.
> Trouble is, it's also gonna start breaking ($$$$$) and becoming a puppy that pees on your carpet. You will develop a love / hate relationship for it. It will become a heartbreaker and ulcer maker.


Maybe you don't need to buy one then? If someone has the work load to justify it, more power to 'em. I don't see one on my lot anytime soon.


----------



## Zale (Jun 24, 2014)

Tuepen Zombie, I don't like the sound of that.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 24, 2014)

In the Next two years, I will have one. Either a 75' or a 92'

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 24, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> In the Next two years, I will have one. Either a 75' or a 92'
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Lol. Let's settle down and get a little further through the payment book on that chipper first though, jared. Just saying.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jun 24, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> You're right - you have to (by financial necessity alone) be working that thing to the max. And promoting it, and taking it to little simple jobs like a crabapple pruning where you really don't need it. It is gonna make you lazy.  And you are gonna become a Teupen Zombie that thinks that no tree is safe to climb anymore.
> Trouble is, it's also gonna start breaking ($$$$$) and becoming a puppy that pees on your carpet. You will develop a love / hate relationship for it. It will become a heartbreaker and ulcer maker.




Why all the negative posts on a portable lift? Is it because it is a Teupen? Then I can understand. I own two lifts and if a crabapple is easier with the lift, what the heck? Use it. No big deal. I am a tracked lift zombie and any tree I do not need to climb is a relief.. Why climb when it is not needed? Why waste the energy especially as how hot and humid it gets every year. If it breaks, I fix it, just like a bucket truck. No big deal. Are they expensive? Yes. What isn't nowadays.
Seems everyone is stuck with the notion they are nothing but problems. Sorry but the future is now, and they are being sold all over the country in record numbers the past few years. They are here to stay.


----------



## gorman (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd say a lift like this is totally worth it at that price. What does a freakin crane cost? If you can muster the payments you can sub this thing out to other companies at an easy $150 an hour for one guy. That's if you can't keep this bad boy busy.


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry if my posts were negative, but this thread is about a depreciating asset! 
$190,000 Teupen today has a resale value of what in 5 years?


----------



## Menchhofer (Jun 24, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> Sorry if my posts were negative, but this thread is about a depreciating asset!
> $190,000 Teupen today has a resale value of what in 5 years?



Not sure about resale value. But I am sure I will have made enough money in the 5 years to pay for 4 or 5 more new lifts. I thought almost all assets depreciated?


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 24, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Holy caca! That's over 3 grand a month! He must have an awesome client list.


Booked solid 6 months out


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 24, 2014)

STClimber said:


> The Teupen TC69A is not $200K, and the annual operating costs are about 1/8th of a bucket truck of the same size. Most tree companies can pay for the machines monthly payment in 1-3 jobs... and they are using it several times a week. If you have a lot of EAB effected trees then this machine is amazing for never needing to set 1 foot on the tree itself that may be completely compromised and unsafe to climb. Check out the pdf I have attached which will show the working envelope of the machine. The basket is rated for 440lbs and even with that much weight in the basket you have a full range of motion. If you have questions give Chris a call in the office. 800-525-8873



Yesterday he maneuvered through a 6 1/2 foot gate & had the machine set up in about a half hour(that's from the trailer to the back yard).
He has the Leo 23GT, as I said before $190,000 financed.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 24, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> Sorry if my posts were negative, but this thread is about a depreciating asset!
> $190,000 Teupen today has a resale value of what in 5 years?


Everything depreciates or nearly everything. Hey, you're bringing up valid points. I don't see any negativity.
Not too many folks can plunk down $155 grand & not finance at least a portion of the machine.


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 24, 2014)

Menchhofer said:


> Not sure about resale value. But I am sure I will have made enough money in the 5 years to pay for 4 or 5 more new lifts. I thought almost all assets depreciated?



I'm not sure about the resale value either. Went to trade in the wife's 7 yr old Honda on a newer one (at the same dealership) last year, and it didn't happen. I reckon the salesman's spiel about them holding their resale value was grape KoolAid.
Good to hear that your lift is both profitable and making your life easier.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jun 24, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> I'm not sure about the resale value either. Went to trade in the wife's 7 yr old Honda on a newer one (at the same dealership) last year, and it didn't happen. I reckon the salesman's spiel about them holding their resale value was grape KoolAid.
> Good to hear that your lift is both profitable and making your life easier.




Thanks. Guess I will have to wait and see how everything works out later. 10-4 on the Honda holding good resale value. Salesmen will say anything make a sale.


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 24, 2014)

Blakesmaster said:


> Maybe you don't need to buy one then? If someone has the work load to justify it, more power to 'em. I don't see one on my lot anytime soon.



More power to 'em. 
Would love to own one eventually. 
Not fond of the thought of landscape and property maintenance outfits masquerading as "tree experts" courtesy of Santa buying them a Teupen. Arboriculture is gonna become arborism. Extreme arborism.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 24, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> More power to 'em.
> Would love to own one eventually.
> Not fond of the thought of landscape and property maintenance outfits masquerading as "tree experts" courtesy of Santa buying them a Teupen. Arboriculture is gonna become arborism. Extreme arborism.


Now I see your beef. Though I think your fears misguided. There's a lot more equipment involved in a profitable tree service than a $150k lift. Any savvy scraper able to procure the funds for such a piece of equipment will have a good understanding of this as well as the market. I doubt any impact will be seen on our biz.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 24, 2014)

Seen a few used 75' tuepen lifts for sale. One was a 2005 for like mid 60k and a 2008 for mid 80k. Looks like a pretty good resale value

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 24, 2014)

Hoping your correct, Blakes.
A crane op that I got to work with a couple of weeks ago mentioned scrapers hiring him to dismantle trees, and that their climbing and chainsaw skills being pretty much nonexistent.


----------



## squad143 (Jun 24, 2014)

Deevo purchased a spiderlift this year. He's been pretty busy with it (Probably too busy to post), but I'm sure he'll chime in soon about their benefits.


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 24, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Seen a few used 75' tuepen lifts for sale. One was a 2005 for like mid 60k and a 2008 for mid 80k. Looks like a pretty good resale value
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Yeah, it's weird though: many of the units listed for sale in the equipment trader have very few hours on the clock.
The operating cost / hr must have been prohibitive if it was only getting used 150 - 200 hours / yr.


----------



## Zale (Jun 24, 2014)

For a $190,000.00, does that come with AC?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 25, 2014)

Most of the ones I seen had about 3000 hrs on them

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 26, 2014)

Zale said:


> For a $190,000.00, does that come with AC?



Put it up high and face the breeze.


----------

